# [H] exit here rekrutiert für Cataclysm



## NgP.Brot (27. April 2010)

Hallo WoW-Freunde,

die Raid-Gilde *exit here* sucht noch motivierte Spieler zur Verstärkung ihres Member- und Raidstammes für die Raids in Cataclysm.
Die Gilde wurde am 22.4.2010 auf dem Realm Gorgonnash auf Hordenseite gegründet und konnte schon bald viele erfahrene und sympathische Spielerzugänge verzeichnen.
Unser Ziel ist es einen konkurrenzfähigen Progress-Raid zu stellen. Dafür suchen wir Spieler, die die Motivation haben sich an unserem Gildenprojekt zu beteiligen und dessen Entwicklung voranzutreiben. 

*Unsere Ziele:*

Wie schon erwähnt, möchten wir in Cataclysm einen erfolgsorientierten Raid stellen.
Wir haben nicht den Anspruch eine Hardcore-Raidgilde zu formen, sondern wollen versuchen auch mit weniger Aufwand fortschritts- und erfolgsorientiert zu raiden.
Das heisst wir werden nicht 7 Tage die Woche mit 100% Raidattendance raiden, sondern uns mit 3 Raidtagen begnügen.
Grund dafür ist, dass es sehr viele fähige Spieler gibt, die die Motivation und die Fähigkeiten haben &#8222;vorne&#8220; mitzuraiden, aber einfach nicht die Zeit aufbringen können um 5-7 Mal die Woche zu raiden.
Diesen Leuten möchten wir die Möglichkeit geben sich im Content zu beweisen und in freundschaftlicher Atmosphäre zu raiden.
Hauptaugenmerk liegt dabei natürlich zuerst auf dem Aufbau eines homogenen Member- und Raidstammes. Wichtig dabei ist, dass sich jeder Spieler in unserer Gilde und unserem Raid einfach wohlfühlt und topmotiviert ist, an jedem Raidtag das Maximum aus sich herauszuholen.

*Wir bieten Euch:*

- erfolgsorientiertes Raiden in entspannter aber professioneller Atmosphäre
- 3 Raidtage (Montag, Donnerstag und Sonntag von 19-23 Uhr)
- eine sehr erfahrene und fähige Gildenleitung
- eine angenehme Gilde mit vielen Aktivitäten (PvP (Rated-BGs, BG-Stammgruppen, Arena), Raids, Twinken etc.)
- ein sehr aktives Forum sowie umfangreiche DKP-Seite mit Raidplaner und Co.
- eigener, frei nutzbarer TS3-Server mit genug Labertaschen zum Smalltalk
- Gildenbank und Co.
- gleichgesinnte und fähige Leute, die fast ausschließlich seit mindestens BC raiden und somit auch noch wissen, was richtiges Raiden ausmacht

Raidstatus Cataclysm: BWD 4/6, BoT 2/6, Argaloth: down (alles 10er)
Raidstatus WotLk: ICC 10: 12/12 (10/12 HM) und ICC 25: 10/12

*Wichtig:* Aktuell läuft aufgrund diverser Abgänge und Mangel an Spielernachschub nur ein 10er Raid! Ein zweiter 10er bzw. dann ein 25er sind weiterhin in Planung. Neue Spieler müssen sich aber darauf einstellen nicht direkt raiden zu können, sondern etwas warten, bis die angesprochene zweite 10er oder der 25er stattfinden kann. IDs sind natürlich für eventuelle andere externe Stammgruppen freigegeben.

Interesse bekommen? Dann unbedingt weiterlesen!

*Wir erwarten von Euch:*

- Mindestalter von 18 Jahren (Ausnahmen möglich)
- Aktivität Ingame und auch im Forum
- Die Fähigkeit sich zu benehmen und in einer Gemeinschaft zu spielen
- Motivation in jedem Raid (und auch nach Whipes) das Beste aus Euch herauszuholen und sich immer für den Raid einzusetzen.
- Zuverlässigkeit und Pünktlichkeit. Wir erwarten, dass Ihr Euch selbstständig für Raids an- und abmeldet und dann auch die Raidtermine einhaltet
- Das Beherrschen Eurer Klasse. Wir erwarten, dass Ihr Euch aktiv mit den Entwicklungen Eurer Klasse beschäftigt um jederzeit das Maximum aus ihr herauszuholen.
- Erfahrung in Pre-WoTLk und am besten seit Classic. Viele Erfahrungen aus den alten Raidinstanzen werden auch in Cataclysm stärker zum Tragen kommen, somit lautet unsere Devise: Je mehr Erfahrung vorhanden, umso besser.

*Welche Klassen suchen wir? :*

*Priester:* 3-4x beliebige Skillung
*Paladin:* 2-3x Holy, 1x Retribution, 1x Protection
*Magier:* 1x
*Hexenmeister:* 2x
*Todesritter:* 1x Tank
*Krieger:* closed
*Druide:* 3x DD (Balance oder Feral), 1x Restoration, 1x tank
*Jäger:* 1x
*Schurken:* closed
*Schamane:* 1x Enhancement, 1x Resto oder Ele

Update: 14.01.11

Wenn Eure Klasse nicht mehr gesucht wird, Ihr aber trotzdem der Meinung seid, dass wir nie im Leben ohne Euch auskommen können, dürft Ihr Euch natürlich trotzdem gerne bewerben. An guten Spielern sind wir immer interessiert.

Ihr lest immernoch? Wunderbar! Das lässt vermuten, dass ihr weiterhin das Interesse habt, Euch bei uns zu bewerben. Besucht doch einfach mal unsere Homepage unter *www.exit-here.de* oder direkt unser Forum unter *www.exit-here.de/forum*. Dort könnt Ihr Eure Bewerbung im entsprechenden Forum hinterlassen oder sie einfach per PM an *Sanalia* oder *Reruk* schicken.

Wir werden Eure Bewerbung so schnell wie möglich bearbeiten.

Bei Fragen zu Eurer Bewerbung oder zu unserem Gildenprojekt, wendet Euch bitte an *Sanalia* oder *Reruk* auf dem Server *Gorgonnash (Horde)* oder schreibt uns eine PM.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sanalia &#8211; exit here - Gildenleitung


----------



## NgP.Brot (29. April 2010)

/push


----------



## NgP.Brot (1. Mai 2010)

/up


----------



## NgP.Brot (2. Mai 2010)

/up


----------



## NgP.Brot (3. Mai 2010)

/push am morgen


----------



## NgP.Brot (5. Mai 2010)

/update und push


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

Werde mich mal bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (6. Mai 2010)

Gerne doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

/push


----------



## NgP.Brot (7. Mai 2010)

/update und /push


----------



## NgP.Brot (14. Mai 2010)

/update und dicker /push!


----------



## NgP.Brot (15. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Biebre (16. Mai 2010)

los Leute =)


----------



## NgP.Brot (17. Mai 2010)

/up


----------



## Tiruil (17. Mai 2010)

Ele/heal shami bewirbt sich mal


----------



## Biebre (18. Mai 2010)

schön, schön! =)


----------



## NgP.Brot (20. Mai 2010)

Klassensuch updated und /push


----------



## NgP.Brot (21. Mai 2010)

/up


----------



## NgP.Brot (23. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## NgP.Brot (25. Mai 2010)

/up


----------



## NgP.Brot (29. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## NgP.Brot (30. Mai 2010)

/update und /push


----------



## NgP.Brot (6. Juni 2010)

Klassensuche updated und /push. Need Schamanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (17. Juni 2010)

Dickes Update und /push


----------



## NgP.Brot (24. Juni 2010)

Suchen dringend noch ein paar heilende Hände! /push


----------



## NgP.Brot (15. Juli 2010)

Dicker Push.

Suchen nur noch vereinzelte Klassen. Wenn Ihr also Eure Chance nutzen wollt zu Cataclysm bei einer guten und symphatischen Raidgilde unterzukommen, solltet Ihr Euch schnellstens bewerben.


----------



## Biebre (28. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## mallery09 (6. August 2010)

Klassensuche updated, /push


----------



## Magexe (11. August 2010)

/push Suchen immernoch Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (13. August 2010)

/update und /push


----------



## mallery09 (27. August 2010)

/push


----------



## NgP.Brot (2. September 2010)

Großes Membersuche-Update. Cataclysm rückt näher, also auf gehts! Bewerbt Euch!


----------



## mallery09 (14. September 2010)

/push


----------



## NgP.Brot (15. Oktober 2010)

Ein paar fähige Leute brauchen wir noch, also gogo bewerben .

/update und /push


----------



## mallery09 (21. Oktober 2010)

Cataclysm rückt immer näher und ihr habt noch nicht die passende Gilde gefunden mit der ihr voll durchstarten könnt? Dann bewerbt euch bei uns, wir suchen noch ein paar Klassen, wir beißen auch nicht und sind auch meistens ganz freundlich. 


Klassensuche:

*Paladin: 2x Holy**
Magier: 1x
Todesritter: 1x DD
Druide: 2x Restoration
Jäger: 1x
Schurken: 1x
Schamane: 1x Enhancement*




Wir warten auf eure Bewerbung!


----------



## Haxxler (23. Oktober 2010)

Bitte beachtet die Push-Regeln. Maximal 2 Pushs alle 2 Wochen, sonst mach ich hier zu oder lösche den Thread.


MfG, Haxxler


----------



## NgP.Brot (30. Oktober 2010)

Klassensuche updated und /push.


----------



## mallery09 (16. November 2010)

Nur noch 3 Wochen bis Cata. Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach guten Spielern die erfolgreich in Cata raiden wollen.


----------



## NgP.Brot (5. Dezember 2010)

/push

Dringend Heiler aller Klassen gesucht.


----------



## NgP.Brot (27. Dezember 2010)

/Riesenpuuush


----------

